# John Rutter



## Il_Penseroso

John Milford Rutter (b.1945)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Rutter

I've just discovered this 69 years old British composer, mainly known for his sacred works.










I've got a chance to listen to his 'Magnificat' and I liked it. His music makes a positive impression, as I feel, and in spite of many contemporary composers, he doesn't leave you forlorn and helpless with a big unsolved puzzle when the music is finished! But for now, I won't make any further comments since I'm quite new to his works and need to study more about him and his style.

Anyone else here has listened to his music?


----------



## Art Rock

I love his Requiem, but there is also a lot in his oeuvre that is not interesting (to put it politely).


----------



## QuietGuy

I've been listening to John Rutter since 1986, when I first heard his _Requiem_. He's often criticized for writing in such a traditional harmonic language, but I really can't say as I mind. After all, his target audience is church congregations, and I suspect they won't sit still for a lot of the dissonance found in so much 20th century music.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Rutter
https://www.collegium.co.uk/


----------



## Nereffid

I find his _Five Childhood Lyrics_ and _When Icicles Hang_ to be very charming.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'm not a big fan of most of his works. but the Requiem is lovely and it will stand the test of time I'm sure.

Someone has rated this thread 1 star which seems a little unfair. So I'm going to give it 5 stars to redress the balance


----------



## Il_Penseroso

MagneticGhost said:


> I'm not a big fan of most of his works. but the Requiem is lovely and it will stand the test of time I'm sure.
> 
> Someone has rated this thread 1 star which seems a little unfair. So I'm going to give it 5 stars to redress the balance


You're such a nice person :tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

I gave it five stars as well. I know he is very popular with choruses.


----------



## Nereffid

What a churlish thing to give this thread 1 star! Five stars from me too!


----------



## Vaneyes

Not to be confused with John Reuter Jr, the inventor of Bulls Eye Putter.

http://golftips.golfsmith.com/history-bulls-eye-putters-1339.html


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Vaneyes said:


> Not to be confused with John Reuter Jr, the inventor of Bulls Eye Putter.
> 
> http://golftips.golfsmith.com/history-bulls-eye-putters-1339.html


Thanks for the warning good sir! :lol:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

It's getting near Xmas!


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach

There's a long-running advertising campaign in the UK for a "healthy" margarine/spread. The product's called "I can't believe it's not butter".
The composer, Bob Chilcott (a friend of John Rutter and whose compositional style is similar) will occasionally have his pieces waggishly greeted with "I can't believe it's not Rutter"......


----------

